# Iq and personality



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Orchidion said:


> You do not understand. The only thing that is equivalent to an implication is its contraposition. In this case this would be the statement: If your IQ is above 120 you do not believe in MBTI/Enneagram.
> 
> What you are doing is, as mentioned above, a very common mistake. You assume an implication is equivalent to its converse statement. In this case this is: If you do not believe in MBTI/Enneagram, your IQ is automatically above 120.
> 
> ...


Nope. The key term here is ''automatically''; which implies the rejection of any other possibility.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Napp said:


> Well in this very example the only two possible variables are IQ below 120 and IQ above 120.


Lol, it doesn't matter how many variables there are. It's still logically fallacious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

Napp said:


> Nope. The key term here is ''automatically''; which implies the rejection of any other possibility.


Nope. The important thing is how he states the implication. The term automatically just denotes a modal relation he adds to.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Orchidion said:


> Nope. The important thing is how he states the implication. The term automatically just denotes a modal relation he adds to.


I actually reconsidered what you said, and while I see my mistake, my main point still stands: Is that little piece of information (belief in MBTI and/or Enneagram), all it'd take to evaluate one's IQ ?


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

Napp said:


> I actually reconsidered what you said, and while I see my mistake, my main point still stands: Is that little piece of information (belief in MBTI and/or Enneagram), all it'd take to evaluate one's IQ ?


Probably not. He was kidding around a bit. Though it might be the case, that individuals with higher cognitive capacities are less inclined to accept such a speculative system, due to a proness to scrutiny and critical thinking. 

But I am not really interested wether there is such a correlation, as the subject at hand is largely the relation between IQ and personality and I do not support the former (the IQ) in any shape of form.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

hmmm yeah I received an IQ of 170 on some stupid internet test...

I think IQ is in itself inherently flawed and overrated. It tests only several sorts of intelligence (numerical, logical-mathematical, spatial awareness, memory, language), which means it is restricted and it has a cultural bias, since there is no way to test innate intelligence.


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyhow, if you guys would get back on topic instead of trying to discuss whether the internet is able to fake a IQ test or not, than alright.

I'm an ESFJ, I'm not sure about the other personality test, but I'd probably end up being a "people" person again. I've got an IQ of 130, so I would not be included in MENSA and I really don't mind it.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha just did a quick test on the Mensa website:



mensa said:


> Dear candidate,
> 
> Your results of the Mensa test online were very good. It appears that your intelligence is probably above the 98th percentile, meaning that you should belong in the top two percent of the population.


It's probably crap, but I'm curious about it anyway.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP 
0+300 extra credit


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

IQ score is relative to the population. An IQ score in one country can be different in another.


----------

